
Morphological computing - bd
http://jwz.livejournal.com/1128562.html
======
sketerpot
There's not much meaningful I can say about this, except to quote Neil
deGrasse Tyson:

"It makes me want to grab people in the streets and say, 'have you heard
this?!'"

------
Mz
Excerpt:

 _The researchers had subjects listen to spoken syllables while hooked up to a
device that would simultaneously blow a tiny puff of air onto the skin of
their hand or neck. The syllables included "pa" and "ta," which produce a
brief puff from the mouth when spoken, and "da" and "ba," which do not produce
puffs. They found that when listeners heard "da" or "ba" while a puff of air
was blown onto their skin, they perceived the sound as "ta" or "pa."_

Cool stuff.

